# 335d Delivery Finally! Name ideas?



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello Fellow Oil Burners! I converted from a 335xi to a 335d. I took delivery Wednesday night and I am loving the torque!

Here are pics...now what do I name my new family member? Grey Monster? Grey Goose? Grey ???

Ordered 1/27. 
Completed 2/23
Shipped 3/5
Delivered 4/13





































Retired: 2008 335xi l Titanium Silver l
Current: 2011 335d l SpaceGrey on Black l Alum l i-Drive l Premium Package l Sport Package l Cold Weather l Paddles l Navigation l Satellite l IPOD l Comfort Access l Harmon Kardon


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

It's a diesel, it's grey, so if you have a sense of humor, why not "Smokey?"


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

I like grey goose. 

Car is beautiful!


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

looks good and congrats
how different is diesel from 335xi


----------



## trz (Feb 22, 2010)

Gandolf (the Grey)


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

As the owner of the Green Machine and Alpine Thunder, Grey Goose would be my pick. :thumbup:


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

67BMW/2 said:


> Hello Fellow Oil Burners! I converted from a 335xi to a 335d. I took delivery Wednesday night and I am loving the torque!
> 
> Here are pics...now what do I name my new family member? Grey Monster? Grey Goose? Grey ???
> 
> ...


Hey twin! Nice car...love the look! 

Grey Goose or Grey Ghost....


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. DnA Diesel, your pictures are awesome. I like the "Grey Goose" so far...hmmm...wonder why....Anyway, it is not a lot different from the XI. I do miss the sporty tail pipe tone of my XI, but the diesel growl is growing on me, not to mention the 36 mpgs.

Cheers!


----------



## nok (Mar 14, 2010)

It's a German car; why not "Greyta"?


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

My Son came up with the name "Diesel Dragon". Seems to have stuck.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

67BMW/2 said:


> My Son came up with the name "Diesel Dragon". Seems to have stuck.


Sounds good, but now you need a nickname for your nickname. I vote "the double DD." :rofl:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

How about gray torque beast? I already name mine torque beast. Just saying.


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

I really like "double DDs" ...er um..I mean "double d". :angel:


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

67BMW/2 said:


> I really like "double DDs" ...er um..I mean "double d". :angel:


Oops, I was thinking double d, but I could see how double DD's would bring something else to mind. :rofl:


----------



## SixShotEspress0 (Jan 25, 2011)

dunderhi said:


> Sounds good, but now you need a nickname for your nickname. I vote "the double DD." :rofl:


+1

Diesel Dragon/DD FTW!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Great looking car. I went back and forth between silver and gray for the longest time when buying my car...finally went with silver due to the lighter color and the Florida heat. I love silver, but damn, the gray looks so good...


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

Grady


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful car. I love the wheels and of course the color!


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

judyg951 said:


> Beautiful car. I love the wheels and of course the color!


Your 528 looks sweet in grey  For a second there, I thought it was the new F30!

BTW..here are some interesting renders of the new 3

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=526436


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

DnA Diesel said:


> Hey twin! Nice car...love the look!
> 
> Grey Goose or Grey Ghost....


I named mine Vin :thumbup:


----------

